# How did Gollum/Smeagol get along with so little sleep?



## Beorn (Feb 2, 2002)

When Frodo, Sam, and Slinker/Stinker are travelling from the Dead Marshes to the Cross-roads (and probably further...I'm at the cross-roads now...), the book says that Gollum/Smeagol doesn't sleep when the hobbits do, but rather he goes off on his own. He is constantly encouraging the hobbits to move faster, so that means he is too...(Actually, there is one occurence mentioned where he does sleep, for a few hours). Also, he eats next to nothing, or one would assume that is what he does when going off on his own...

But my point still is, how did he get along with so little sleep? I don't remember anything about him being long enduring...


----------



## Bucky (Feb 2, 2002)

His will to regain the Ring.

Either that, or he had some of the 'red juice' Willie Mays used to keep in his locker at the end of his career.......


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Feb 2, 2002)

Yeah 
Being so close to the ring he wants to get it back as soon as possible so he wants to take Frodo and Sam to Mordor as fast as he can


----------



## Gollum/Sméagol (Feb 17, 2002)

well, if the ring can give him amazingly long life I think it's a bit fair to say that he has a bit of energy in him!


----------



## pixieamalthea (Feb 18, 2002)

yeah, the ring gave him strength, that's for sure.
And didn't he go off on his own to catch fish and whatnot for food?
 
I think he went a fishin'  but that STILL doesn't answer your question................hmmph


----------

